# More $100 ideas



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here are 3 more ideas....I really like the chain storage.

Regards, Mike

$100 Ideas: Up and Over | Farm Journal Magazine


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think I'm going to try to do the chain in the crosstube idea this weekend.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

If you want to avoid welding, sometimes plumbing test plugs will fit in the cross-tube.


----------

